# Where Can I Buy



## Katarina (Oct 25, 2007)

Lavender EOs?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Lillian
Heath food stores 
and probably most any of the places that sell scents


----------



## Katarina (Oct 25, 2007)

I looked at Lillian's site and I did not see any there. 

Thank you!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

http://www.brambleberry.com/essential.html
http://www.tayloredconcepts.com/essentialoils.htm
http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.co...egoryID=228&CategoryName=Essential+Oils:++A-L


----------



## Katarina (Oct 25, 2007)

Thank you! I just got finished looking at two of those sites.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

Katie, I think Lillian has it on her April presell list.


----------

